# Diabetes Cure of the Year Award 2022



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2022)

My consultant has never suggested this for me, I wonder why?


----------



## Transistor (Aug 6, 2022)

Most likely because there is no proper clinical evidence to support the (vague) claim.

A quick web search shows several similarly worded articles proposing that this pose somehow increases pressure on the pancreas and that "helps in inducing the pancreas to secrete more insulin". I didn't find any article that proposed a biological mechanism for why this might occur. I'd reckon that the exercise (or any other) would be beneficial in reducing BG levels but that there is nothing special about this.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Aug 7, 2022)

A cure has been a few years away for the sixty odd years I have had diabetes. This is probably something Kermit suggested to Miss Piggy!


----------



## gll (Aug 7, 2022)

*ditches insulin and runs off to pose like a frog*
Maybe ill add a pinch of cinnamon in too for good measure 

Pretty sure I saw a cure diabetes ring on amazon too (which is utterly terrifying that claims are allowed on there)


----------



## EmmaL76 (Aug 7, 2022)

So I’ve been in the frog position for approximately 1hr 45mins now. How long before I’m cured ? My blood sugar looks pretty good, but maybe that because I’ve just been catching the odd fly which I’m pretty sure are reasonably low carb.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 8, 2022)

If I got into that position I would have to call the ambulance to lift me up again


----------



## Bloden (Aug 8, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> If I got into that position I would have to call the ambulance to lift me up again


But at least you'd be cured!


----------



## C&E Guy (Aug 10, 2022)

Only works in leap years!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2022)

I wrote a poem about strange cures 

I met a man who, thrice a week
Ate seven pickled eggs…
Another man I came across
Smeared treacle on his legs!
And yet another squeezed the leaves
Of Himalayan plants,
Then quite obscurely poured the juice
Into his underpants!

When asked what led them to perform
These strange and worrying acts,
They paused, and with a knowing wink
Apprised me of the facts:

It’s well known on the world wide web
That, for a pound or two,
Enlightened gurus will divulge
A means to cure you!
But, as we are all different,
With wealth and needs diverse,
A tailored cure must be devised
That suits your tastes (and purse!)

‘For me, eggs steeped in vinegar –
As long as it is pure –
Will neutralise sugar in my blood,
And thus provide the cure!’

‘An egg cure wasn’t right for me,
But treacle smeared just so
Will draw the glucose from my blood,
And keep my levels low!’

‘And you?’ I asked the man in pants,
‘Your cure’s the strangest yet!’
‘Indeed! My pants, the guru claimed,
Must be forever wet!
But not just any liquid goo
Would fix my pancreas,
But only that extruded from
Expensive mountain grass!’

And with these words I took my leave
And slowly backed away,
For I was sure there is no cure
However much you pay!


----------



## Amigo (Aug 10, 2022)

Northerner said:


> I wrote a poem about strange cures
> 
> I met a man who, thrice a week
> Ate seven pickled eggs…
> ...



That‘s absolutely brilliant northerner and sadly so true in an extreme way! Love it!


----------



## mindii (Aug 10, 2022)

That’s a great poem


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 11, 2022)

Might try this, trouble is won't be able to get back up.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 11, 2022)

If it doesn't work, try this instead: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555177231181299712
_Let the sun shine where the sun don't shine._


----------

